# ABC shows coming out this summer/fall



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Your favorite ABC shows are headed to DVD this fall. Here's what's coming down the pipe: 

Once Upon a Time: The Complete Third Season on Blu-ray and DVD August 19th
Grey's Anatomy: The Complete Tenth Season on DVD September 2nd
Castle: The Complete Sixth Season on DVD September 16th 
Nashville: The Complete Second Season on DVD September 23rd
Scandal: The Complete Third Season on DVD September 23rd 
Revenge: The Complete Third Season on DVD September 26th


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

to Celebrate "Once upon a time Season 3" on Blu-ray/DVD tomorrow, we have a small Q&A with Jennifer Morrison (who plays Emma Swan" in the series)



> ONCE UPON A TIME: THE COMPLETE THIRD SEASON
> 
> Q&A
> 
> ...


----------

